# Well water



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Have a farm house thats a rental and small heifer barn less than 25 head . It has a 25, hand dug well and in 1958 the drilled and cased 25 more feet same well. Water quality nitrate and E.coli near perfect. Problem is acidic water chews threw a pex fitting in 2 to 3 years. They say i can install equipment to take care of problem or drill a new well . . . Any thoughts.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

How expensive is the equipment, and what annual maintenance is required on it? Wouldn't a new well potentially tap the same source and have the same acidity?


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I’m guessing it is rotting out the brass fittings. Can you not just use plastic pex fittings and or switch over to all pvc and pvc valves?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

What kind of equipment are we talking about?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PaulN said:


> What kind of equipment are we talking about?


Acid Neutralizer looks like a water softner but uses something different than salt


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Probably a neutralizer or a phosphate treater. Plastic pex fittings probably the cheapest answer. Edit ok see the reply there now.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> How expensive is the equipment, and what annual maintenance is required on it? Wouldn't a new well potentially tap the same source and have the same acidity?


They say the large diameter hand dug wells lined with limestone rock are the problem. They say a new well would not .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Probably a neutralizer or a phosphate treater. Plastic pex fittings probably the cheapest answer. Edit ok see the reply there now.


What is a phosphate treater


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I think I would do a cost analyst for both, and see what it is going to cost your say over the next twenty years. To treat the water I would bet there is some sort of consumable that you are going to have buy besides the equipment. In the long run it may be cheaper to drill a new well. Oh and don't forget normal maintenance.


----------

